

MetaCPAN Logo Contest - Phra
http://contest.metacpan.org/

======
draegtun
Some extra links:

* Entries page - <http://entries.contest.metacpan.org/>

* Initial blog post - [http://entries.contest.metacpan.org/2011/12/metacpan-logo-co...](http://entries.contest.metacpan.org/2011/12/metacpan-logo-contest-is-on.html)

